# RIP Anne McCaffrey



## Steerpike (Nov 26, 2013)

A long-time favorite of many readers of the genre:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/24/arts/anne-mccaffrey-dragonriders-author-dies-at-85.html


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 26, 2013)

Uh, Steer, she passed away 2 years ago, and you're just now commenting on it? 

I wrote an obit for her for OG, but the site seems to be down at the moment. I'll post a link when it comes back up.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh crap. I thought it was from this week. Lol


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 26, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> Oh crap. I thought it was from this week. Lol



Even Feline Overlords make mistakes. :Wink:


----------



## buyjupiter (Nov 26, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Uh, Steer, she passed away 2 years ago, and you're just now commenting on it?



Where the blazes was I? Steer, you aren't alone in not knowing this one! *mumbles: kind of like how I just found about Ray Bradbury*


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 26, 2013)

One of those days. Time to stop multi-tasking. 

**NOTICE: Nothing in this thread should be taken as an admission of mistake, or possibility of mistake, on the part of said Feline Overlord (hereinafter "Cat God"). Cat God reserves all rights to seek civil remedy for any defamatory statement expressly or implicitly alleging a mistake on the part of Cat God. By posting in this thread you agree that any such statement will cause immediate and irreparable harm to Cat God, including psychological distress that can only be remedied by a preliminary order for the provision of fifty cans of chunk white tuna fish in water to Cat God.**


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 26, 2013)

Steer, as a lawyer, you should know than an _ex post facto_ law can have no effect. Therefore, my earlier statement stands as is, and I ain't editing it. You'd better not either. :Tongue:


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 26, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Steer, as a lawyer, you should know than an _ex post facto_ law can have no effect. Therefore, my earlier statement stands as is, and I ain't editing it. You'd better not either. :Tongue:



Yes, but now you've posted in the thread _after_​ my statement, thereby expressly agreeing to my terms (on its face, agreement to the terms required only a post of any kind). I'll take my tuna fish by overnight mail, please.


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 26, 2013)

No, you can't claim damages for something that happened prior to the agreement. That's _ex post facto_ at it's simplest.

I shoulda gone to law school.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 26, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> No, you can't claim damages for something that happened prior to the agreement. That's _ex post facto_ at it's simplest.
> 
> I shoulda gone to law school.


_
Ex post facto _refers to passage of a law after the fact. That's not the case here. Agreements addressing prior acts happen all the time


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 26, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> _
> Ex post facto _refers to passage of a law after the fact. That's not the case here. Agreements addressing prior acts happen all the time



So sue me for the tuna. I'll file a change of venue request noting that since I'm unemployed I can't travel to LA and make you come up to Idaho. Loser of the suit treats the winner to lunch at Scotty's Third Base Grill, the best burger joint in town.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 26, 2013)

I want to visit Coeur d'Alene, so when I do I'll swing down to Lewiston for burgers.


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 26, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> I want to visit Coeur d'Alene, so when I do I'll swing down to Lewiston for burgers.



Let me know when you visit Cd'A. I spent 10 years in Spokane, I might even know spots there that Reaver hasn't found yet.

Alas, there's no place in Spokane or Cd'A that I've found yet that's like Scotty's... but that might be because I consider Scott a friend. :Biggrin:


----------



## Reaver (Nov 27, 2013)

R.I.P. J.R.R. Tolkien.  You will be missed.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 27, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Let me know when you visit Cd'A. I spent 10 years in Spokane, I might even know spots there that Reaver hasn't found yet.



I doubt that, I've lived in this area since 1997. But hey, you never know.


----------

